
Windows users to remain unpatched against Meltdown/Spectre until January 9 - ComputerGuru
https://neosmart.net/blog/2018/windows-vulnerable-to-meltdown-spectre-until-january-9/
======
ComputerGuru
I'm not sure why Microsoft has been sitting on these patches for several
security cycles now, the fix has been publicly confirmed (without context)
since mid-November, and other vendors took advantage of the embargo to
stealthily update their software/platforms before Spectre/Meltdown went
public.

In all cases, Microsoft's fix for Windows 7 and Windows 10 will go live on
January 9th; until then your best bet is to update your browser (and don't use
Edge or IE11 since they won't be updated out-of-band) and manually download
and install the patches linked in the article.

------
jacksmith21006
Seems a bit crazy that MS was not ready to go with the patch and really should
have already rolled it out. There are already PoC out of the exploit.

